# On-Road racing in Plattsburgh NY



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

We are starting to race on-road , mostly 25.5 VTA and 17.5 touring cars. racing is on Saturdays with doors open at 10am and racing starting at 12 noon. Track carpet with 125 foot run line. Track address is 6155 Rt 22 N Plattsburgh NY 12901 . I f any question call 518-578-3600 ask for Greg 

Thanks for looking


----------



## ricker96 (Dec 22, 2007)

Lakecity rc speedway has a great group of racers, a fun road course that'll test any drivers skills, and a great family atmosphere.
Stop by the track and meet everyone, public is welcome to watch racing, and maybe compete when they're ready ready to try there hand at driving.


----------

